# Just saw Chronicle



## groph (Feb 3, 2012)

It's one of these "found footage" kinds of movies like Cloverfield and Apollo 18. But unlike Apollo 18, it doesn't suck ass, and unlike Cloverfield, it feels more like a traditional movie - no shaky camera induced vertigo. Basically it goes like this. Downtrodden loner teenager gets a nice handycam. He starts recording everything in his life, his sick mother, his abusive father, and his daily routine around school including getting bullied. His cousin is pretty much his only friend. While at a party, the kid, his cousin, and the charismatic guy who is running for class president gain telekinetic powers from some glowy crystal thing they find underground. The powers grow and grow, angsty kid becomes really powerful and corrupt, shit gets real, and the movie ends.

Not a fantastic, game changing movie or anything, but it's pretty well done. It's not very long either, so you're not kept waiting for things to happen which is nice. I've been seeing far too many movies that are 40 minutes longer than they needed to be.


----------



## soliloquy (Feb 4, 2012)

i loved the movie actually

though i still liked cloverfeild better as i haven't really felt that adrenalin rush before or since cloverfeild


----------



## Djent (Feb 4, 2012)

Really want to see it.

From what I see, it looks like a dead-on cross between Cloverfield (handheld video cam footage) and Akira (troubled kid gets psychic powers).


----------



## zombryn (Feb 11, 2012)

I saw this one on Wednesday with some guys from work. I was really looking forward to it and it didn't fail to deliver but I didn't know it was a found footage film before going in so that put me off initially. However, there were a lot of great ideas in there and it was really fun despite some weird CG and compositing. 

I really liked how they set up a rule of being able to use footage from any camera in the area and how they made that work in the end. Sadly I didn't really connect with any of the characters enough to be affected by anything that happened to them but it did have a decent amount of humour in it too.

Nice change from all the shiny Hollywood stuff


----------



## MikeH (Feb 11, 2012)

I loved this movie. Seriously so good.


----------



## splinter8451 (Feb 11, 2012)

Djent said:


> Really want to see it.
> 
> From what I see, it looks like a dead-on cross between Cloverfield (handheld video cam footage) and Akira (troubled kid gets psychic powers).



I definitely got an Akira vibe from this movie.

I saw it last night because my roommate saw it last week and kept going on and on about how good it was.

I was a bit disappointed  it seemed like a movie they could have made way better. 

Was definitely good though.

EDIT: Also, I loved Apollo 18


----------



## zombryn (Feb 11, 2012)

Was Apollo 18 any good? Saw the trailers and marketing and it looked cool but too much bad press to spend on a cinema ticket.


----------



## niffnoff (Feb 11, 2012)

zombryn said:


> Was Apollo 18 any good? Saw the trailers and marketing and it looked cool but too much bad press to spend on a cinema ticket.



Short Answer: No
Long Answer: I don't know therefore HELL NO!


----------



## VILARIKA (Feb 12, 2012)

SPOILER:

Just saw it as well, was there anything more to the ending? A movie like that, I didn't expect it to end so flat.


----------



## groph (Feb 12, 2012)

zombryn said:


> Was Apollo 18 any good? Saw the trailers and marketing and it looked cool but too much bad press to spend on a cinema ticket.



Apollo 18 was the worst $11 I've ever spent.


----------



## Djent (Feb 12, 2012)

splinter8451 said:


> I definitely got an Akira vibe from this movie.
> 
> I saw it last night because my roommate saw it last week and kept going on and on about how good it was.
> 
> ...



Saw it yesterday. I can't even count how many connections to Akira that I made. Consider that:
1. The director called Akira his favorite film.
2. The guy who played Andrew is one of the frontrunners for the role of Tetsuo in the Akira remake (If I directed that, I would pick him in a heartbeat).

One of the most original movies I've seen in a looooong time. It was cool how the perspective was limited to cameras that were in the scene. Ending could have been better, though.


----------



## flint757 (Feb 12, 2012)

I sat through Apollo 18 it was just bad. It dragged out and then had an obvious ending. They tried too hard to make it seem real.


----------



## Hollowway (Jun 17, 2012)

Just rented this. LOVED IT! This and Unbreakable are two of the best superhero movies ever. Way better than Ironman, Spiderman, etc. I loved those, but these are so real, and seem way more plausible and adult, not comicky. I wish Chronicle didn't end the way it did because it was the perfect superhero/supervillian origin story, and I could totally see this having a sequel. But I respect the fact that the filmmakers didn't sell out and change the story just to insure a sequel.


----------



## Explorer (Jun 17, 2012)

Out of curiosity, I have to ask... what kind of ending would some of you come up with which would be realistic in the world of the movie?

As it is, you have a guy who felt bad about what happened, and he decided to finish what they had thought about doing... especially since he can't really go home again (too many people know who he is, including likely NSA types.


----------



## VILARIKA (Jun 17, 2012)

I thought the ending was OK when I first saw it. Thinking about it now and if I could change it to something different, I actually think the original ending is the most logical. 

The only other thing I could see happening was if the kid went on a rage because he was angry at himself for killing his friends, then was eventually killed in some sort of crazy situation.


----------



## sakeido (Jun 17, 2012)

I thought the ending made perfect sense 

the whole end seemed like a huge Akira shoutout to me, what with the guy being in a hospital gown and the other guy doing nothing but shouting his name for like 10 minutes. instead of "TETSUUUUOOOOOOO" it was just "ANDREWWWWWW" "ANDREW" ANNNNNNNNNNNNNNDREW


----------



## wizbit81 (Jun 17, 2012)

I really liked it. Expected nothing when I stuck it on, so was very pleasantly surprised when it turned out to be good


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Jun 17, 2012)

saw the movie on an airplane

6/10


----------



## SammyKillChambers (Jun 24, 2012)

Personally I loved this film! Wasn't too big on the ending though if I'm honest. Kinda abrupt and a little disappointing XD


----------



## MFB (Jun 24, 2012)

Watched it the other night and I must ask : those of you who DIDN'T like the ending, why? It was a logical move to make and I felt it was fine but I'm a utilitarian so it's in my nature to agree with the concept they went with.


----------



## Pat_tct (Dec 30, 2013)

saw it quite a while ago.
love it. and i love dave de Haan. hes a great actor. 
stoked on the the new amazing spiderman where he gets to play osborn.
didn't like franco in that role.


----------

